# George Hickox



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone used any of his training material? I was looking at "Training Upland Retrievers Vol 1-3" and didn't know if it was any good.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*George Hickox Training DVD*

Hi I just got one myself it was not bad he does things different but gives great explaintion to things such as FF Place boards If you want to build a hunting dog good dvd.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

We got a video of George Hickox, Training the upland Retriever 2. It was pretty good.


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*training*

i have had the opportunity to get to know him pretty good. He is the same person on the video as if you were talking to him in person. Just a great trainer. He runs and has some very nice dogs. In my opinion they are really good videos and yes he does take the time in the video to explain the process and the reasoning behind why it is done this way.


----------

